# Hello to all



## Eltel123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi peeps, my name is Tel. I thought I'd better introduce myself. I'm looking forward to learning about my TT and possible upgrades


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello Tel and welcome. Your in the right club for lots of tips and advise. Have smiles of fun in your TT.  Lois


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

